# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Tommy Robinson arrested today  :(

## Madison

*UK  --- Breaking Real News!!!!


Is UK working for Muslims ????


Stefan Molyneux True News (May 26, 2018) - Tommy Robinson Arrested and Imprisoned, Media Silenced*




*Ezra Levant: Tommy Robinson in prison (FULL STORY)*



Tommy Robinson was sentenced to a year in prison today. There is a UK publication ban on this story, but Canada's Ezra Levant and TheRebel.media can give you a full account of what happened. 



In the UK Streets today

*Free Tommy Robinson - 26/5/18 - Downing Street*

----------

Big Bird (05-27-2018),Big Dummy (05-26-2018),Dave37 (05-27-2018),Rutabaga (05-27-2018),Swedgin (05-29-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy

Down the shit hole goes Britain. No longer can Great be added to its name.

Tommy is a fucking hero. He should be Prime Minister if the UK could find it balls.

Erdogan, Imprisoned, became ruler of Turkey. Hitler, same. Not good examples. But Mandela , imprisioned became ruler. Oh shit he ruined SA. I don’t don’t know , but Tommy has the right ideas.

----------

Big Bird (05-27-2018),Madison (05-26-2018),Rutabaga (05-27-2018)

----------


## Madison

*REVOLUTION UK! Thousands Gather Climb The Gates At 10 Downing To Free Tommy Robinson*

----------

Big Bird (05-27-2018),Big Dummy (05-26-2018),Dave37 (05-27-2018),Rutabaga (05-27-2018)

----------


## Madison

@Big Dummy I 100% agree Tommy Robinson is a hero big time! 
They have to FREE him!

----------

Big Dummy (05-26-2018),Rutabaga (05-27-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

This is fucking insane!!!!
Arrested and sentenced in the same day. 
No trial. No appeals process?
Pay close attention American citizens. Don't question Muslim rapists of underage girls, either.

----------

Big Bird (05-27-2018),Dave37 (05-27-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-26-2018),Louise (05-27-2018),Madison (05-26-2018),Rutabaga (05-27-2018),teeceetx (05-27-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy

This is the beginning of internet censorship criminal prosecution.

----------

Louise (05-27-2018),Madison (05-26-2018),Rutabaga (05-27-2018),teeceetx (05-27-2018)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Don't they arrest him every other week or so?

----------

teeceetx (05-27-2018)

----------


## Madison

I`m so sick of muslim/islam bullshit 
This have to end .....WTF

Civil wars and revolution...
that`s why WE all have to keep our guns

----------

Big Dummy (05-26-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-26-2018),Northern Rivers (05-26-2018),teeceetx (05-27-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

My favourite Muslim:

https://www.facebook.com/Badkadi1/vi...0168924584922/

----------

Rutabaga (05-27-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I`m so sick of muslim/islam bullshit 
> This have to end .....WTF
> 
> Civil wars and revolution...
> that`s why WE all have to keep our guns


 @Madison Australia...like heaps of other things in this millennia...is leading the way. PLEASE "friend" Imam Tawhidi. He's got it all, right...from the inside. He's sorta like a Muslim Donald Trump...he ain't gonna mince any words or be politically correct.

Prime example...is the post up there ^^^^^^^^

----------

Louise (05-27-2018)

----------


## Madison

Muslims and islam just makes me puke they disgust me

----------


## Pork Chop

OK, this is where I get to bring up my long forgotten Criminology  :Smile: 

Tommy R would have gone straight to prison without a trial because he would have broken his previous prison suspension order, meaning hes in contempt of court. While hes under such an order, hes literally got one foot in the prison door depending on whether the police (or the politicians behind them in the UK), want him there, or not. 

A 'suspended sentence' means a guilty verdict, but with the punishment deferred for a set period of time. Its often used in anti-social behaviour and is a sort of threat to deter similar future behaviour which the police deem inappropriate. 

So yes, theres nothing illegal about what happened and would have been an attempt to silence his activities. He knew he was going to jail the minute he began to film the Muslim rape case.

----------

2cent (05-29-2018),Rutabaga (05-27-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I`m so sick of muslim/islam bullshit 
> This have to end .....WTF
> 
> Civil wars and revolution...
> that`s why WE all have to keep our guns


I wont sell mine for any price, my bullet mold and lead and powder stockpile is equally priceless.

----------

Madison (05-26-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Tommy Robinson Sent to Prison*

----------


## Pork Chop

The best thing Tommy R can do is emigrate. Seriously. I dont know how many of you know this, but under Obama, Putin offered free land in Siberia for those wanting to flee Northern Europe  a sort of farmer settler program based on the Wild West principle in  The Russian Homestead Act, 2016.

This sort of thing and at Tommys age its about his best option. Now the authorities have got him on their PC radar, hes finished in the UK.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-26-2018),Madison (05-27-2018),Rutabaga (05-27-2018)

----------


## Madison

I really don`t understand WHY from the start ....
`normal`countries did let islammuslimshit get in
and built some shit mosques of Satan


Western Countries ............ :Sad20:

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-26-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

> Don't they arrest him every other week or so?


Kenny was killed on every episode of _South Park_.

----------

Northern Rivers (05-27-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I really don`t understand WHY from the start ....
> `normal`countries did let islammuslimshit get in
> and built some shit mosques of Satan
> 
> 
> Western Countries ............


Liberals working with Globalist. They will be the death of our Countries, IF we let them. Y'all have to get Obama's Cousin out of office. Here is hoping Canada elects a strong Conservative, next cycle.

----------

Madison (05-26-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga



----------

Big Dummy (05-27-2018),Madison (05-27-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy

> 


Does that offer go to illegal aliens and Mexicans? How about disgruntled #blm,rs? That would save America.

----------

Madison (05-27-2018),Rutabaga (05-27-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> 


Too damn cold and I here learning Russian is a MO FO!

----------


## nonsqtr

> Liberals working with Globalist. They will be the death of our Countries, IF we let them. Y'all have to get Obama's Cousin out of office. Here is hoping Canada elects a strong Conservative, next cycle.


The liberals are being played by the globalists, that's how it looks.

This is why Soros funds liberal causes, and it's also why Brennan aligns with Hillary Clinton.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-27-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

> OK, this is where I get to bring up my long forgotten Criminology 
> 
> Tommy R would have gone straight to prison without a trial because he would have broken his previous prison suspension order, meaning hes in contempt of court. While hes under such an order, hes literally got one foot in the prison door depending on whether the police (or the politicians behind them in the UK), want him there, or not. 
> 
> A 'suspended sentence' means a guilty verdict, but with the punishment deferred for a set period of time. Its often used in anti-social behaviour and is a sort of threat to deter similar future behaviour which the police deem inappropriate. 
> 
> So yes, theres nothing illegal about what happened and would have been an attempt to silence his activities. He knew he was going to jail the minute he began to film the Muslim rape case.


It's still state censorship.

In a way, the situation in the UK parallels the pot laws here in the US. The judges on the ground have to obey the local laws, so if the city ordinance says pot is illegal, then it is. There's plenty of people still going to jail for pot, just not in California. The federal government still says there's no medical use for marijuana, in spite of 25,000 studies that say the opposite, so the smarter people just ignore the federal government, and they only pay attention to the city ordinances because they have to. Individuals don't have to put their personal butts on the line anymore, the pot issue is big money now.

----------


## Big Dummy

Tommy was attacked by muslim inmates. He is in the prison hospital now. That didnt take long did it. He was set up the minute he was arrested.


https://mobile.twitter.com/trob1nson...44759058640896

----------

2cent (05-29-2018),Louise (05-27-2018),Madison (05-27-2018),NORAD (05-27-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

This whole thing was indeed a set up. It angers me greatly and has lowered what little respect I had left for the UK to zero.

----------

Big Dummy (05-27-2018),Madison (05-27-2018)

----------


## Madison

> Tommy was attacked by muslim inmates. He is in the prison hospital now. That didn’t take long did it. He was set up the minute he was arrested.
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/trob1nson...44759058640896


 @Big Dummy  please do you have another info link cuiz I don`t have twitter

----------

NORAD (05-27-2018)

----------


## Madison

I just did a search ...

BREAKING #TommyRobbinson ASSAULTED BY MUSLIM Fears he'd be physically harmed have been confirmed. Tommy was assaulted by a Muslim inmate as pre-warned. He is currently receiving treatment in the Hull Prison hospital. HPM Hull Prison Hedon Rd, Hull #FreeTommy#IamTommyRobinson

----------

NORAD (05-27-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------


## NORAD

> @Big Dummy  please do you have another info link cuiz I don`t have twitter


You should still be able to read the twitter feed @Madison

----------


## NORAD

@Madison


I found a few things



I have no idea what Stella is [ Stelllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!]

https://metro.co.uk/2018/05/26/tommy...rrest-7580655/

----------



----------


## NORAD

https://twitter.com/fpuffin1/status/...684480/photo/1

----------


## NORAD

*Tommy Robinson arrested outside child grooming trial for ‘breaching the peace’

 Joe Roberts


Friday 25 May 2018 10:00 pm*







Tommy Robinson arrested outside grooming trial for  | Metro News

----------

Rutabaga (05-27-2018)

----------


## NORAD

*Protests outside court as 29 people are told they face trial for rape and exploitation of children

*https://metro.co.uk/2017/05/12/prote...ldren-6632078/

----------

Rutabaga (05-27-2018)

----------


## NORAD

> *Tommy Robinson arrested outside child grooming trial for ‘breaching the peace’
> 
>  Joe Roberts
> 
> 
> Friday 25 May 2018 10:00 pm*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, 'breaching the police' sounds too much like giving birth

----------


## NORAD

> You know, 'breaching the police' sounds too much like giving birth


ooops  I sooooooooooooo read that wrong!!!!

Must have been a Freudian slip.

'breaching the peace'

----------


## Rutabaga

> Does that offer go to illegal aliens and Mexicans? How about disgruntled #blm,rs? That would save America.


its a long walk to siberia..

----------

NORAD (05-27-2018)

----------


## NORAD

*Media Blackout after Anti-Islamist Activist Jailed in England for Reporting on Muslim Rape Gang Trial
*

https://pjmedia.com/trending/anti-is...pe-gang-trial/





> Unlike in America, the British media are forbidden from reporting on  certain trials, purportedly to avoid prejudicing the jury, but many  believe it is to keep the truth from the public. 
> 
> Robinson disobeys the law because he believes, rightly so, that the people are being denied  the right to know what is happening in their country.

----------

Rutabaga (05-27-2018)

----------


## NORAD

@Madison

Thanks for bringing this to MY attention

I Had no idea who this guy was before today

More than that, though

I have come to realize I have never fully understood the concept of what 'freedom of speech' meant.   Yah, I can say the words (no pun intended) and I KNOW what the right grants me ............

I have taken my right to free speech for granted. 


God Bless our Founding Father's 

(where is that b!tchy teacher?  I want her to grade my spelling and caps)

----------

Madison (05-27-2018),Rutabaga (05-27-2018)

----------


## Madison

I just want the latest ...today May 27th 2018 

I follow Tommy Robinson like for so long ...I know he`s in jail
and it`s INJUSTICE............UK is done 

It will be worst and worst same for France


Probably Tommy will be murdered  (I hope not) but those 
retards UK politicians did sell their Country to islam
I guess at what price


The only thing they have left to do is that

----------

Rutabaga (05-27-2018)

----------


## Madison

LIBERAL POLICE

----------


## Dave37

I heard a DSMA (no reporting) was issued on the UK press but if so they didn't stop the internet reporting on Robinson. At least censorship is being challenged.

----------


## NORAD

> I just want the latest ...today May 27th 2018 
> 
> I follow Tommy Robinson like for so long ...I know he`s in jail
> and it`s INJUSTICE............UK is done 
> 
> It will be worst and worst same for France
> 
> 
> Probably Tommy will be murdered  (I hope not) but those 
> ...


I think enough is getting out

Trump should be tweeting soon  :Wink:

----------


## NORAD

Here's a petition


https://www.change.org/p/theresa-may...tommy-robinson

----------



----------


## NORAD

Donald Trump Jr retweeted this guy:


@KurtSchlichterFollow Follow @KurtSchlichterMore

Man arrested and imprisoned in England for reporting on a court case.

Reporting on his case is also illegal.

The US media doesn't care.

Why?Because they support it, because they disapprove of his politics.

They want the same thing here.

9:51 AM - 26 May 2018




https://twitter.com/DonaldJTrumpJr/s...92376171028480




saying

Donald Trump Jr.‏Verified account @DonaldJTrumpJr
Retweeted Kurt Schlichter
Reason #1776 for the original #brexit. 
Don’t let America follow in those footsteps.

Donald Trump Jr.

Kurt Schlichter @KurtSchlichter

Man arrested and imprisoned in England for reporting on a court case.

Reporting on his case is also illegal.…

10:34 AM - 27 May 2018

----------

2cent (05-29-2018)

----------


## Madison

Tommy Robinson arrested because for saying the truth
Everybody should be on his side and set him free

Btw Theresa May is just like Turd, like Macron, like Obozo, like Clinton, she is a crook

----------

Big Dummy (05-29-2018)

----------


## Canadianeye

He was born in 1982...but it might have well been 1984 - cuz that would fit what is happening.

A brave man, and a patriot.

----------

Madison (05-28-2018),Thing 1 (05-28-2018)

----------


## Big Bird

> This is fucking insane!!!!
> *Arrested and sentenced in the same day. 
> No trial. No appeals process?*
> Pay close attention American citizens. *
> Don't question Muslim rapists of underage girls, either.*


*Brits aren't citizens, they're subjects of the crown.
Agreed, chain 'em to a cinder block an throw 'em in the swamp.*

----------



----------


## Dave37

The Brits voted for Brexit too but they're still in it. Voters apparently only have democracy when the power agrees with it.

----------

Big Dummy (05-29-2018)

----------


## Louise

*UK Protesters Flood the Streets to Demand the Release of Imprisoned Journalist Tommy Robinson (VIDEOS)*


UK Protesters Flood the Streets to Demand the Release of Imprisoned Journalist Tommy Robinson (VIDEOS)


Protesters in the UK have flooded Downing Street to demand the release of independent journalist Tommy Robinson.

https://twitter.com/ColumbiaBugle/st...02803926315013

The UK government had attempted to silence any conversation about his situation by issuing a ban against the press covering the case. Unfortunately for their plan, they cannot control social media and their effort appears to have had a Streisand Effect.

[ I tried to paste the photos here--wouldnt work...]

<iframe id="twitter-widget-1" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowtransparency="true" allowfullscreen="true" class="twitter-tweet twitter-tweet-rendered" data-tweet-id="1000389133964075008" title="Twitter Tweet" style="border-style: none; margin: 10px 0px; padding: 0px; background-color: transparent; word-wrap: break-word; outline: none; max-width: 100%; color: rgb(102, 102, 102); font-family: Catamaran, sans-serif; font-size: 17px; white-space: normal; position: static; visibility: visible; display: block; width: 500px; height: 649.5625px; min-width: 220px; background-position: left top; background-repeat: no-repeat no-repeat;"></iframe>

----------

Big Bird (05-28-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-28-2018),Madison (05-28-2018)

----------


## Dave37

Protestors in multiple cities though it seems the UK press gag works for European news too. Censorship plain and obvious.

----------

Big Dummy (05-29-2018),Louise (05-28-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

> He was born in 1982...but it might have well been 1984 - cuz that would fit what is happening.
> 
> A brave man, and a patriot.


More of us have to expect to be imprisoned or executed for advocating liberty. It is going to get worse before it gets better.

----------

Louise (05-28-2018),Madison (05-28-2018)

----------


## Madison

May 28th 2018 
*Rebel Media FIGHTS UK gag order on Tommy Robinson news*





Ezra Levant of TheRebel.media announces his plan to challenge in court the UK publication ban on reporting on the arrest of Tommy 



https://www.therebel.media/let_us_re...ource=therebel

----------

Big Dummy (05-29-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-28-2018)

----------


## Madison

FREE TOMMY!  FREEDOM OF SPEECH

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-28-2018)

----------


## Madison

28 - May - 2018 
*JUSTICE FOR OUR BOYS FREE TOMMY ROBINSON SECOND DEMONSTRATION AT THE GATES OF DOWNING STREET*NOW ---JUSTICE ---NOW---JUSTICE

----------



----------


## Kris P Bacon

> 28 - May - 2018 
> *JUSTICE FOR OUR BOYS FREE TOMMY ROBINSON SECOND DEMONSTRATION AT THE GATES OF DOWNING STREET*
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ---JUSTICE ---NOW---JUSTICE


The police enforcing this are traitors to the people. Sell outs and cowards.

----------

Big Bird (05-28-2018),Madison (05-28-2018)

----------


## Madison

> The police enforcing this are traitors to the people. Sell outs and cowards.


Yeah they are shame

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-28-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

*Swift Justice in UK for Reporting Muslim Atrocities*


  If anything shows the major difference between British justice and American, its this. Our system presumes us innocent until proven guilty. Napoleonic Law as practiced in other countries claims one guilty until proven innocent. Heres a perfect example:




_The swiftness with which injustice was meted out to Tommy Robinson is stunning. No, more than that: it is terrifying._


_Without having access to his own lawyer, Robinson was summarily tried and sentenced to 13 months behind bars. He was then transported to Hull Prison._


_Meanwhile, the judge who sentenced Robinson also ordered British media not to report on his case. Newspapers that had already posted reports of his arrest quickly took them down. All this happened on the same day._


_In Britain, rapists enjoy the right to a full and fair trial, the right to the legal representation of their choice, the right to have sufficient time to prepare their cases, and the right to go home on bail between sessions of their trial. No such rights were offered, however, to Tommy Robinson._


  More of this sickening decline of the Brtish Empire @ https://conservativefiringline.com/b...y-no-attorney/


*Britons Rage Over Robinson Arrest As Mass Protests Break Out Worldwide* @ https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...-out-worldwide

----------

Madison (05-29-2018)

----------


## Pork Chop

The British Justice System is a fair one (based on Foucalts concept of free will and containing deterrence, just deserts and rehabilitation in sentencing). Its the recent political add ons that now make it more like political trials. If youre going to change the police _force_ into a police _service_, it sort of points the direction it went in.

Robinson knew what he was doing and I suspect is trying to fill the vacuum Nigel Farge left in by being a martyr. We have a saying in the UK, _'You cant beat the system.'_ Robinson knew that when he carried on protesting when he was told not to. The reason he didnt legally get (another) trial I explained on page 2, #12.

----------


## Dave37

I saw where the guy that left the bacon sandwiches on the steps to a mosque and was sentenced to a year in prison was killed by inmates. Probably not Christian inmates either. Being a martyr as in a dead one is a tough way to get attention and Robinson has more enemies in prisons than the bacon sandwich guy. Execution by proxy?

----------


## Swedgin

Control of speech, leads to control of thought, which makes a population very maleable for their Aristocratic Masters.

That is all this is about**:  Controlling people.

For England's part, they are just falling back into old habits.....

----------

Madison (05-29-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

It's at least getting international attention.

Britons Rage Over Robinson Arrest As Mass Protests Break Out Worldwide | Zero Hedge
*Britons Rage Over Robinson Arrest As Mass Protests Break Out Worldwide*                                        <footer class="node__meta">              <article class="profile">                    
       </article>                                        by        Tyler Durden 
                              Tue, 05/29/2018 - 14:48              


                           0
             SHARES


 </footer>                        The  arrest, imprisonment, and government-ordered media blackout of UK  journalist and activist Tommy Robinson has set off a firestorm of  protests around the world.

  Free speech advocates and supporters of Robinson's movement from  Melbourne to Berlin came out by the thousands to protest the Friday  arrest outside of Leeds Crown Court while Robinson was reporting on a  pedophile grooming trial via Facebook livestream. Within six hours of  his detention, Robinson was slapped with a *13 month prison term* for violating a prior suspended sentence for a similar offense. 
  “*A big police van with about seven police officers pulled up and arrested [Robinson] and told him to stop live streaming*,” Robinson’s producer told _RT (_before their article_ (archived)_ was scrubbed from the internet). “They said it was incitement and a breach of the peace.
  “No peace has been breached – there were two other people there and  he’s been perfectly quiet talking into his phone. [The police] said  nothing about the court proceedings. It’s very strange.” 
 Tommy Robinson has been arrested in Leeds court for reporting on grooming gangs. More updates to follow pic.twitter.com/iEPDoNOKHM
 — Caolan Robertson (@CaolanRob) May 25, 2018Equally as disturbing are the implications of a court-ordered media ban, *making it a criminal offense for news outlets operating in the UK to cover Robinson's arrest and incarceration*. In a page straight out of George Orwell's 1984, several news outlets were forced to pull articles which were published before the ban.

*Mass protests broke out following Robinson's arrest* -  the largest of which was a crowd of thousands in the UK,  demonstrating at the gates of Downing Street to demand the release of  the conservative activist.

 Is the Mirror's definition of "hundreds" (https://t.co/NwW1CeWBB1) my definition of "thousands" (pic.twitter.com/F7aPUYNgKl)? Usual sh*t, different day. #FreeTommyRobbinson https://t.co/E4bmOqcJWd
 — Joe D'Alessandro (@Concilium_Joe) May 27, 2018 Thousands protest the instant  jailing of citizen-journalist Tommy Robinson, while social media goes  dark after take-down notices. Is he out of order? Or does he have a  point to make on free speech? Interesting Times for the UK. #FreeTommy #citizenjournalist pic.twitter.com/yk5qxCF3zT
 — John Leet (@JohnLeetAuthor) May 27, 2018
  At least *six* *demonstrations were held across Australia* on Sunday in Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Canberra, Brisbane and Adelaide. 
 Free Tommy Robinson protest in Melbourne, Australia.#FreeTommy #FreeTommyRobinson#UK #US #MAGA #svpol #AFD #Dresden #Pegida pic.twitter.com/lqn8cdLy01
 — Northern Lion (@Swede_Watch) May 28, 2018Hundreds demonstrated in the German cities of Berlin and Dresden,  while German MP Petr Bystron has offered Robinson political asylum *over concerns for his safety in prison*. 
  “*Tommy Robinson is a political prisoner, whose life is in clear and pressing danger*.  We have to do everything we can to make sure he is granted political  asylum,” said the office of conservative German MP Petr Bystron in a  Saturday statement provided to the Gateway Pundit's Cassandra Fairbanks.
 Ein guter Tag für Deutschland. Ein Albtraum für die #antifa. Für die #ZukunftDeutschland|s waren heute >5.000 Patrioten auf Berlins Straßen. Die Botschaft ist angekommen: die #AfD gibt unser Land nicht auf. @AfDimBundestag #AfDdemo #AfDwirkt pic.twitter.com/dcToRWOSHa
 — Petr Bystron (@PetrBystronAfD) May 27, 2018 Dresden this evening.
German patriots marching for#TommyRobinson#FreeTommy #FreeTommyRobinson #UK #UKIP #MAGA #US #EU pic.twitter.com/tMJ5Aj6O47
 — Northern Lion (@Swede_Watch) May 28, 2018A crowd even showed up at the British embassy in Tel Aviv:
 Tommy Tommy Tommy Tommy Robinson Tel Aviv #FreeTommy pic.twitter.com/NK5FKOpGU1
 — Dr Brian of London (@brianoflondon) May 28, 2018Dutch MP Geert Wilders showed up at the British Embassy in The Hague to deliver comments.
 "I am here on behalf of millions. Freedom of speech is being violated  all over Europe and also in Britain. Restore freedom of speech." -Geert  Wilders, Dutch MP My statement in front of the British Embassy in The Hague today.

Free Tommy Robinson!
Restore Freedom Of Speech!#TommyRobinson #FreedomOfSpeech #FreeTommy pic.twitter.com/VLq0Xo6xWq
 — Geert Wilders (@geertwilderspvv) May 28, 2018Wilders penned a letter to the Dutch Minister of Foreign Affairs over  the weekend with five questions about Robinson's situation.
 Parliamentary questions to the Dutch Minister of Foreign Affairs about the arrest and safety of Tommy Robinson.#TommyRobinson #FreeTommy #FreeSpeech pic.twitter.com/4fSq94WoI8
 — Geert Wilders (@geertwilderspvv) May 26, 2018Robinson, 35, rose to fame as a conservative activist and founder of  the English Defence League in Luton, Bedfordshire in 2009. After  retiring from the party in 2013, Robinson has continued to advocate for  British nationalism and against unchecked migration into Europe.

----------

Dave37 (05-29-2018),Madison (05-29-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

All conservatives will soon have to wear a yellow star...wait, wrong time frame...wrong symbol. Oh they'll think of something, you can bet your bippie!

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-29-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> All conservatives will soon have to wear a yellow star...wait, wrong time frame...wrong symbol. Oh they'll think of something, you can bet your bippie!


Wear a little card with a quote from the Framers.  Like:

"Our Constitution is intended only for a Moral and Religious People.  It is wholly unsuitable for the governance of any other."
Or:

"A Republic, Madam - if you can keep it."

----------


## Madison

My sis sent me this  :Smile: 





Have you read the spin in the papers today, the judge stated that Tommy reading the names of the defendants was contempt of court and risked the trial collapsing.


Tommy read the list in the livestream from a BBC article which was already out in the public domain. The list of defendants is publicly available on the court bloody website! If you search google for that particular case you will find pictures and details of the suspects already printed by nearly every national UK newspaper. So what did Tommy do exactly that nearly every other reporter has not already done?



You have to ask yourself the question - why would one reporter outside a court case reading a charge sheet already publicly available across a number of sources suddenly risk collapsing the case?



Every single other case across England is public and reported on. You will never hear a judge stating that by the newspapers reporting on it they are in some way prejudicing the case.



Look at the pictures below of Max Clifford and Rolf Harris fighting their way through hundreds of reporters going into court on their sex charges. None of those reporters were arrested and there were no judges commenting to the press that the case will collapse. This just highlights Tommy’s sham conviction.


The BBC even worked alongside the police to get a helicopter above Cliff Richards house when they went to arrest him, he had not even been charged at the time! No outcry from judges then though?


Do not be fooled by the corrupt ruling elite and instead ask yourself why are these type of cases shrouded in secrecy when no other cases across the UK are? The answer is simple, the establishment do not want the public to know the full extent and horror going on across this country facilitated by that very same establishment for decades due to a fear of being called racist.


Tommy is exposing areas that the state would rather were swept under the carpet and for that they are trying to have him silenced or preferably murdered in prison by Islamic gangs.


Have you ever heard of another case where someone was arrested, tried, sentenced and transferred to prison all within the space of 3 hours? No, because it has never happened before.


To top it all off they then tried to cover it up and impose state censorship report restrictions so that no one would know what they had done. This just made the story global with thousands protesting over the weekend. They were left with no other option but to lift the restriction as it had caused outrage.


People who swallow this crap that the ruling elites and media trot out need to wake up and smell the coffee. It is time to make a stand, it is time for revolution. Whitehall, London June 9th 3pm.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-29-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

England deserves better.  I don't advocate violent revolution; but I hope this clears the minds of Britons - what is being done, and who backs it.

It would not bother me IN THE LEAST, if that whole useless House of Saxe-Coburg/"Windsor" were overthrown and hanged.    The Monarchy has tremendous power and benefits - but it has responsibilities, too, as King Charles and other regicides learned.  Time to teach the old bat, the enfeebled sire, and those miserable children and grandchildren...the bill is coming due.

Overthrow it; VIOLENTLY expel the trespassers; and install a Constitutional Republic.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-29-2018),Madison (05-29-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Some Briton has said that nothing had better happen to Robinson while he is in custody.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Some Briton has said that nothing had better happen to Robinson while he is in custody.


It's quite likely that something will.  Another political prisoner, who threw bacon at a mosque or something similar, was jailed and then killed in prison.

Apparently the Moslems run the insides of British prisons the way blacks here run them.  Blacks rape at will...any sex, any age...and Moslems kill at will.

----------

Louise (05-31-2018)

----------


## Madison

*The Truth About Broken Britain*By Paul Joseph Watson

2018
It's almost like the UK is no longer a democratic country.

----------


## QuaseMarco

<ytd-video-owner-renderer class="style-scope ytd-video-secondary-info-renderer" style="--yt-button-payment-background-color:hsl(206.1, 79.3%, 52.7%); display: flex; flex-direction: row; flex: 1 1 1e-09px;"><yt-img-shadow id="avatar" width="48" class="style-scope ytd-video-owner-renderer no-transition" loaded="" style="display: inline-block; opacity: 1; transition: none; flex: 0 0 auto; margin-right: 16px; width: 48px; height: 48px; border-radius: 50%; background-color: transparent; overflow: hidden;"></yt-img-shadow><yt-formatted-string id="owner-name" class="style-scope ytd-video-owner-renderer" style="--yt-endpoint-hover-color:var(--yt-channel-owner); font-size: 1.4rem; line-height: 1.6rem;">The Alex Jones Channel</yt-formatted-string><ytd-badge-supported-renderer class="style-scope ytd-video-owner-renderer" style="display: flex; flex-direction: row; align-items: center;"><yt-icon class="style-scope ytd-badge-supported-renderer" style="display: inline-flex; align-items: center; justify-content: center; position: relative; vertical-align: middle; fill: var(--iron-icon-fill-color, currentcolor); stroke: none; margin-right: var(--iron-icon_-_margin-right); width: var(--ytd-badge-icon-size, 13px); height: var(--ytd-badge-icon-size, 13px); margin-bottom: var(--iron-icon_-_margin-bottom); color: var(--ytd-badge-icon-color, var(--ytd-owner-badge-color));"><svg viewBox="0 0 24 24" preserveAspectRatio="xMidYMid meet" focusable="false" class="style-scope yt-icon" style="pointer-events: none; display: block; width: 100%; height: 100%;"><g class="style-scope yt-icon"></g></svg>
</yt-icon>
Published on May 31, 2018</ytd-badge-supported-renderer></ytd-video-owner-renderer>
<ytd-subscribe-button-renderer class="style-scope ytd-video-secondary-info-renderer" style="--yt-button-text-color:hsl(0, 0%, 100%); display: flex; flex-direction: row;">
<yt-formatted-string class="style-scope ytd-subscribe-button-renderer">
</yt-formatted-string></ytd-subscribe-button-renderer><ytd-expander class="description style-scope ytd-video-secondary-info-renderer" collapsed-height="60" style="display: block; margin-left: 64px; max-width: 615px; font-size: 1.4rem; line-height: 2.1rem; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Roboto, Arial, sans-serif; white-space: normal; --ytd-expander-collapsed-height:60px;"><yt-formatted-string id="description" class="content style-scope ytd-video-secondary-info-renderer" slot="content" split-lines="" style="white-space: pre-wrap; color: var(--yt-primary-text-color);">Caolan Robertson joins Alex Jones and Owen Shroyer live via Skype to give an update to Tommy Robinson's arrest, imprisonment, and the public's sentiments toward his charges.</yt-formatted-string>
</ytd-expander>

----------


## Madison

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/06/02/geert-wilders-i-am-coming-to-london-to-protest-for-tommy-robinson/

Published
9 hours agoon
<time class="post-date updated" itemprop="datePublished" datetime="2018-06-03" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; vertical-align: baseline;">June 3, 2018

*GEERT WILDERS: I am Coming to London for #FreeTommy Protest*</time>

*(BREITBART LONDON) The media gag order has been lifted, but the incarceration of Tommy Robinson remains a stain on the reputation of the United Kingdom. We will not rest until Robinson is free!*


Nine years ago, I had the “privilege” of being banned from entering the United Kingdom. Though the leader of a major democratically elected political party in the Netherlands, I am also an outspoken critic of Islam.


That is why I am on the death list of several Islamic organizations and have been forced to live under 24/7 police protection for almost fourteen years.


And that is also the real reason why the then British government deemed me a danger to public security. The elites all over Western Europe fear the wrath of Islam.


I managed to have the ban overturned in court, but, since then, numerous other Islam critics, such as my courageous American friends Robert Spencer and Pamela Geller, both of them indomitable advocates of freedom and democracy, have also been banned from entering Britain.

George Orwell wrote in the preface to Animal Farm that “if liberty means anything at all, it means the right to tell people what they don’t want to hear.”
In Western Europe, today, cowardly authorities want to deprive people like myself, Robert and Pamela and others, of the right to tell our fellow citizens “what Islam doesn’t want them to hear.”


75 years ago, people all over Europe clandestinely listened to the BBC to hear the voice of Winston Churchill. His voice was the voice of liberty, the voice of courageous resistance against Nazi totalitarianism.
Churchill, by the way, had no illusions about Islam, either. He said there exists “no stronger retrograde force in the world” than Islam and called Hitler’s vile anti-Semitic book Mein Kampf a “new Koran of faith and war”.
I know a British citizen, today, who is as staunch a freedom fighter as Winston Churchill was, who holds the same opinion on Islam and is not afraid to say so. His name is Tommy Robinson.

----------

Dave37 (06-03-2018)

----------


## Dave37

Laura Southern being banned was more surprising than Robert Spencer. I haven't heard from PJW on the subject yet, but I heard the news ban was changed by being limited not lifted so that may be reason. He does address it peripherally in Broken Britain but manages to avoid focusing on Tommy.

----------


## Madison

Have to listen at this 

Muslims said Australian women have to be fertilize by them
to have muslims babies
WTF
Discussion Watson & Robinson  :Thumbsup20: 
*<yt-formatted-string class="style-scope ytd-video-primary-info-renderer" style="--yt-endpoint-color:hsl(206.1, 79.3%, 52.7%);">Tommy Robinson: The Truth About the Koran</yt-formatted-string>*

----------

Pork Chop (06-09-2018)

----------


## Madison

Today 

*<yt-formatted-string class="style-scope ytd-video-primary-info-renderer" style="--yt-endpoint-color:hsl(206.1, 79.3%, 52.7%);">Thousands march for Tommy Robinson’s release in central London. </yt-formatted-string> | Saturday, 9 June 2018*
*<yt-formatted-string class="style-scope ytd-video-primary-info-renderer" style="--yt-endpoint-color:hsl(206.1, 79.3%, 52.7%);">





June 2018</yt-formatted-string>*

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Today 
> 
> *<yt-formatted-string class="style-scope ytd-video-primary-info-renderer" style="--yt-endpoint-color:hsl(206.1, 79.3%, 52.7%);">Thousands march for Tommy Robinson’s release in central London. </yt-formatted-string> | Saturday, 9 June 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<yt-formatted-string class="style-scope ytd-video-primary-info-renderer" style="--yt-endpoint-color:hsl(206.1, 79.3%, 52.7%);">
> 
> ...


I hope they are successful.

----------

Madison (06-09-2018)

----------


## Madison

> I hope they are successful.



I hope too !

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

> I saw where the guy that left the bacon sandwiches on the steps to a mosque and was sentenced to a year in prison was killed by inmates. Probably not Christian inmates either. Being a martyr as in a dead one is a tough way to get attention and Robinson has more enemies in prisons than the bacon sandwich guy. Execution by proxy?


were the judges pro-muslim OR muslim?   they knew this would happen>  KNEW IT!!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> were the judges pro-muslim OR muslim?   they knew this would happen>  KNEW IT!!


The judges have made a choice.

The people or the invaders.  The Elites in the UK, like the Elites here, are contemptuous of their lessers and want to REPLACE them.

With semicivilized Bedouins, even, I guess.  Somehow they figure that will solidify their power - and that it won't take the nation backwards, somewhere behind Pakistan.

They are wrong, as Leftist Elites generally are.  But yes, they are firmly on the side of replacing the populace and subjugating the inconvenient natives with the Noble "Asians."

----------


## Capri

YouTuber Alison Chabloz guilty over anti-Semitic songs - BBC News

First They Came for Alison Chabloz  barbaramckenzie

----------


## Dave37

I saw a report where free Tommy protestors in Trafalgar Square were characterized as rowdy and the riot squad was called out. Seemed pretty tame compared to American protests but then the media does seem to take sides in any country.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I saw a report where free Tommy protestors in Trafalgar Square were characterized as rowdy and the riot squad was called out. Seemed pretty tame compared to American protests but then the media does seem to take sides in any country.


The mediuh has been willingly co-opted with the International Left.

Which is not a secret clubhouse with Mafia-like enforcers; but a loose affiliation allied with Stalinism; which are very appealing to people with low intelligence.  Like today's "journalists."

----------


## Dave37

Yeah the media seems more and more like propaganda though in the Robinson case it seems to have also be using censorship. I've checked some British news (skywatch) and various euronews and they haven't said a thing about protests for Robinson. You'd think calling out the riot police would at least provoke some kind of news report.

----------


## Madison

*<yt-formatted-string class="style-scope ytd-video-primary-info-renderer" style="--yt-endpoint-color:hsl(206.1, 79.3%, 52.7%);">BREAKING: New Tommy Robinson Message From Solitary Confinement</yt-formatted-string>*June 15th 2018

Caolan Robertson joins Roger Stone and Alex Jones live via Skype to deliver a new message from Tommy Robinson who now sits in solitary confinement in a 70% Muslim prison wing. 

 :Angry20:

----------

Kodiak (06-17-2018)

----------


## Madison

*<yt-formatted-string class="style-scope ytd-video-primary-info-renderer" style="--yt-endpoint-color:hsl(206.1, 79.3%, 52.7%);">AUTHORIZED by Tommy Robinson's family: SaveTommy.com legal defence fund</yt-formatted-string>*




June 15th 2018

VISIT http://www.SaveTommy.com to donate to Tommy Robinson's authorized legal fund. Ezra Levant of TheRebel.media announces

----------

Louise (06-30-2018)

----------


## Dave37

Tommy better hurry if he wants to keep his needed audience as censorship is coming to European internet as article 11 and 13 are passed.  EU votes yes on meme ban, censorship machines and link tax â what now?

----------

Big Dummy (06-20-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Tommy better hurry if he wants to keep his needed audience as censorship is coming to European internet as article 11 and 13 are passed.  EU votes yes on meme ban, censorship machines and link tax â€” what now?


What now? Winston Smith. Because the totalitarian world of 1984 is here.

----------

JustPassinThru (06-21-2018)

----------


## Madison

Just in case no one saw that part 
*<yt-formatted-string class="style-scope ytd-video-primary-info-renderer" style="--yt-endpoint-color:hsl(206.1, 79.3%, 52.7%);">The moment the atmosphere changed at the Tommy Robinson London protest 



09/06/2018.</yt-formatted-string>*

----------

JustPassinThru (06-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

June 11th 2018
Katie Hopkins of TheRebel.media: “The crowd is drawn by something bigger than one man”

----------


## Dave37

I finally saw a news piece on BBC, guess they couldn't ignore the people in the streets. Turns out they had to arrest him for truth, justice and the British way. No more to come.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yeah the media seems more and more like propaganda though in the Robinson case it seems to have also be using censorship. I've checked some British news (skywatch) and various euronews and they haven't said a thing about protests for Robinson. You'd think calling out the riot police would at least provoke some kind of news report.


They have been ORDERED, by GOVERNMENT, to NOT report.

Government censorship.  Ordered by the UK; and the UK probably ordered by the EC.

----------

Madison (07-01-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I finally saw a news piece on BBC, guess they couldn't ignore the people in the streets. Turns out they had to arrest him for truth, justice and the British way. No more to come.


They can ignore anything government tells them to ignore.  Like, for example, thousands of serial rapes and sex-slavery of thousands of young British girls.

Of course they risk their credibility - for the sheeple, not for the informed, who already know the Legacy Media is propaganda - but they can and must do what the government orders them to do.

----------

Louise (06-30-2018),Madison (07-01-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

*Just remember, Great Britain has no law to protect the freedom of the press.*

----------

JustPassinThru (07-01-2018),Madison (07-02-2018)

----------


## Madison

*<yt-formatted-string class="style-scope ytd-video-primary-info-renderer" style="--yt-endpoint-color:hsl(206.1, 79.3%, 52.7%);">Let's Get Him Home</yt-formatted-string>*

July 10th 2018


Thank you everyone for your support! Tommy is safe and well, in large part thanks to pressure from his friends, international political support and the mass outpouring of voices demanding he be kept safe. But Tommy is still in prison, wrongly convicted and locked away with a too harsh sentence. So we're coming back to London, to the heart of our shambolic, useless government to demand Tommy is freed. And this time we won't be alone. Geert Wilders will be joining us again, and this time he is bringing a host of international friends from America, Sweden, Belgium and others to demand this government Free Tommy Robinson!

----------


## Calypso Jones

Trump rep lobbying on behalf of robinson.     I want you to see what an allegedly anti-racism group says about it in the last paragraph.     They don't see that their remarks are pure hate.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...-idUSKBN1K331J

----------

